

Niice.co - a search engine with taste - itamarb
http://niice.co/

======
mapleoin
A search engine for hipsters?

Also: [http://niice.co/?search=hackers](http://niice.co/?search=hackers)

------
eberfreitas
It looks pretty nice. I think that "taste" is a very subjective word but I get
it. Maybe it is just not for everyone but a lot of people might find it
useful. Congrats!

~~~
lucb1e
The title says taste, but the search bar actually instructs to search for
inspiration.

------
8draco8
I think it's search engine for sites but it's just not working. It can't even
find link to main page of wikipedia and that is bad. It not even looks nice.

~~~
namenotrequired
It says "Search for Inspiration".

This blog explains its purpose: [http://blog.niice.co/2013/02/introducing-
niice-a-search-engi...](http://blog.niice.co/2013/02/introducing-niice-a-
search-engine-with-taste/)

According to that blog it searches on "multiple hand-picked sources (Behance &
Dribbble for now)".

------
lucb1e
I love this "no results" page

[http://niice.co/?search=cookieless](http://niice.co/?search=cookieless)

------
fatbuoy1
Try searching by colour
[http://niice.co/?search=%23f00+%23000](http://niice.co/?search=%23f00+%23000)

------
rblstr
Used this a good bit over the past year. It's really good for finding some
inspiration from better sources than Google Images.

------
joelrunyon
So is this a search engine for images or...?

